# Catching up to CNY



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Look who decided to catch-up with Chinese New Year..

My very first T, Lady Macbeth, doing her thing.

New Year (chinese), New Skin!!










After a year and half finally she molted. This makes her hit the max 6" legspan mark and also marks her 8th year bday with me 

Happy weekend guys!!


----------

